
H-1B Fees Set to Rise, Big Impact on Tech Possible - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/08/04/h-1b-fees-set-to-rise-big-impact-tech-possible/
======
PaulHoule
Big impact on Infosys and IBM for sure.

